# Sgt Ernest Smith VC dead at 91



## hugh19 (3 Aug 2005)

Just saw this on the DND site

Canada Loses its Last Surviving Victoria Cross Winner
MA-05.001 - August 3, 2005

VANCOUVER- Sergeant (Retired) Ernest Alvia â Å“Smokeyâ ? Smith, VC, has died today at the age of 91 in Vancouver . In consultation with the Smith family and in cooperation with other agencies, a military funeral is being planned to honour Sergeant Smith. 

As arrangements become definite, they will be posted to the Legion web site, http://www.pacificlegion.org/smokysmith.html, and announced to the media. A Valour Coordination Media Centre will be established at The Sutton Place Hotel at 845 Burrand St, Vancouver beginning tomorrow from 7 a.m. to 8 p.m., Pacific Standard Time, and will remain open until the morning after the funeral. 

Should the public have any enquiries, then can contact Veterans Affairs at 1-800-443-0394. 

The Smith family has asked for complete privacy during their time of mourning and the media and public are asked to respect this request. Media should place all inquiries to the Valour Media Centre, via email (smith.valour@forces.gc.ca), or by telephone (604- 225-2520, ext 2496)


----------



## dutchie (3 Aug 2005)

A sad day for me as a Seaforth, and I imagine a sad day for all Canadian soldiers. A real nice guy, and a hero to heroes. I consider myself very lucky to have had the chance to chat with him numerous times, and always found him to be upbeat, lively, funny, and a real 'soldier's soldier'. He loved the Regiment, and was always keen to visit with fellow Seaforths, or 'the boys' as he called us. 

God speed, Smokey.    I'll miss you.

Cabar Feidh


----------



## Matt_Fisher (3 Aug 2005)

A sad day for Canada.

Rest in peace, Smokey.


----------



## Shaynelle (3 Aug 2005)

sledge said:
			
		

> As arrangements become definite, they will be posted to the Legion web site, http://www.pacificlegion.org/smokysmith.html, and announced to the media.



Not trying to be picky, but for those who want to read the link they missed the "e" in Smokey, so the link is actually:

http://www.pacificlegion.org/smokeysmith.html

It is a sad day


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Aug 2005)

RIP, met many years ago, the Seaforths were lucky to have him take such an interest in their soldiers.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (3 Aug 2005)

RIP, Sergent, a great man and a legacy to the Seaforths and the whole Canadian Forces.
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## JJ (3 Aug 2005)

My sincerest condonlances to the family. He will be missed by all those who met and knew him. I will always remember him as man who had time for all, and his great humility and humour. Thanks for the stories, I am sure you, gramp and lockie are all having a scotch up there right now! Rest in Peace.
Jason


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Aug 2005)

Another living   Canadian   treasure has passed away. I have read on Smokey many times, and he lived a full life. 91 years is an achievment on it's own.

So ends an era in Canadian history.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Danjanou (3 Aug 2005)

_Tir nam Beann, nan Gleann, 
'S nan Gaisgeach;
Far am faighear an t-eun fionn
'S far am faigh am faidh fasgadh
Cho fada's chitear ceo mu bheann
'S a ruitheas uisge le gleann,
Mairidh cuimhne air euchd nan treun
Slainte agus buaidh Cabar Feidh
Le Gillean Gleadach
Cabar Feidh gu brath !_

Rest in Peace Smokey


----------



## Tpr.Orange (3 Aug 2005)

deffinatley upsetting news. 

RIP smokey may you reach peace at last


----------



## perry (3 Aug 2005)

RIP Smokey, you will be missed.


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Aug 2005)

I had the honour of meeting Smokey and talking to him a few times.  A nicer guy I have never met,  Canada has lost a true hero. RIP, soldier, stand easy at last.
CHIMO, Kat


----------



## marshall sl (3 Aug 2005)

God Bless you Sgt Smith,Thank you for all you did for Canada.

The land of hills, glens, and heroes; where the ptarmigan thrives and where the red deer finds shelter; as long as mist hangs o'er the mountains and water runs in the glens, may the deeds of its brave be remembered, and health and victory be with the lads of the Cabar Feidh."


----------



## Gill557 (3 Aug 2005)

God Bless you Smokey.  You will always be remembered.  

RIP


----------



## combat_medic (3 Aug 2005)

I feel honoured an privileged to have met and spoken to Smokey as often as I have. He was the most down-to-earth, friendly, personable, and humble person you could imagine. A great man, and a true Canadian hero.

Rest in Peace Smokey, we'll all miss you.
_
Cabar Feidh gu Brath_


----------



## Steel Badger (3 Aug 2005)

Got a chance to meet Smokey in Europe in '94 during the 50th anniversary of D Day. 

Was very privileged to spend time with him in Italy and North West Europe; and to have him talk very freely to my comrades and I about his wartime experiences...(Especially over a few pints.); and were surprised by his interest in us.

A first rate gent and a genuine Canadian Hero.....


I know I'll be raising glass or two Tonight.


Canada Gu Brath, God willing, because of people like him.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Aug 2005)

Dileas Smokey, Dileas.

tess


----------



## Shec (3 Aug 2005)

*They shall grow not old as we that are left grow old;
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. 
At the going down of the sun and in the morning 
We will remember them.*

 G-D bless you Smokey Smith, and Thank You


----------



## silentbutdeadly (3 Aug 2005)

i had my picture taken with smokey in Vimy for the 85th  of the battle of Vimy ! Great man, with great stories!  RIP Smokey, but may your stories live forever!


----------



## BDTyre (3 Aug 2005)

I am at a loss for words....

My grandfather-in-law served with the Seaforths, but not in the same company as Smokey.  I'm sure he'll be saddened to hear the news.  I'm not sure how close they were, but my grandfather-in-law knew Smokey to some extent.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (4 Aug 2005)

Heard the sad news this morning. I never met Smokey but was fascinated with his stories and accomplishments. A true Canadian hero. RIP and thank You.


----------



## Hunter (4 Aug 2005)

I heard on the news yesterday that Canadian flags on were to be lowered in honour of Sgt. Smith, but to my disappointment the only flag I saw lowered on my way in to work this morning was one on a local fire station.

For those who don't know about Smokey Smith, his is a story that is well worth finding out about.   When he was sent to London to be awarded his VC, they locked him in jail - protective custody - because of his reputation as a heck-raiser and didn't want any problems before he was to meet King George.   Another story I read was that he used to like messing with officers by going out of his way to walk past them so they had to salute him.   And if they didn't he would point to his ribbon and give them a reminder that they were supposed to salute him. 

There is a great story on Smokey Smith in today's Ottawa Sun:

http://www.ottawasun.com/News/Columnists/MacAdam_Pat/2005/08/04/1158605.html

A sad day for Canada.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Aug 2005)

Rest in peace Sgt Smokey Smith.
My fav milblog posted an article about his passing but the comments by the readers are what really grabbed my attention.

http://www.blackfive.net/main/2005/08/godspeed_smokey.html#more


----------



## 2 Cdo (4 Aug 2005)

A true soldiers soldier! 
A hell raiser who was up and down the ranks a few times! ;D
We have truly lost one of the good ones.
RIP Smokey.


----------



## BernDawg (4 Aug 2005)

I too have the honour of meeting him once at a function many moons ago in Vancouver.  A part of our history is gone now but it is our torch to carry for all that follow.

Rest In Peace Smokey.


----------



## Rfn (4 Aug 2005)

An outstanding soldier who I'll always look to as an example- He was someone with his own ideas about principles for leadership you will never read about in the leadership pams.


----------



## Rfn (4 Aug 2005)

By the way, this was from the Canadian Press article that Tomahawk6 linked above:



> "Try to do this as often as you can,'' said Smith,* who used to kill enemy troops with a half-metre-long, Indian-style warclub bristling with nails.*



Wow  

Can anyone confirm this or did the columnist make it up?


----------



## 2 Cdo (4 Aug 2005)

Just for the record, there is no way on Gods green earth would I EVER use the term "heck raiser", I used the more proper, less PC terminology. Censoring the word "hell" now! ???


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Aug 2005)

Some details (including lying in state), in case you're interested or can attend if you're in the Ottawa area.

http://www.pm.gc.ca/eng/news.asp?id=559

Tribute to Sgt. Ernest Alvia â Å“Smokeyâ ? Smith
NEWS RELEASE
August 4, 2005
Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Paul Martin today invited the public to pay their respects to Sgt. Ernest Alvia â Å“Smokeyâ ? Smith, whose remains will lie in the foyer of the House of Commons on Tuesday, August 9 between 10:00 a.m. and 8:30 p.m.

The public is also invited to sign one of the books of condolence that will be available in Ottawa in the foyer of the House of Commons and at the Canadian War Museum as well as in Vancouver at the Seaforth Armoury at 1650 Burrard Street, home to the Seaforth Highlanders of Canada, Sgt. â Å“Smokeyâ ? Smith's regiment.

The books of condolence may be signed at any of these three locations on:

Friday, August 5 between 9:00 a.m. â â€œ 8:00 p.m. (local time)
Saturday, August 6 and Sunday, August 7 between 9:00 a.m. â â€œ 6:00 p.m. (local time)
Monday, August 8 between 9:00 â â€œ 8:00 p.m. (local time) (6 p.m. at the Canadian War Museum)

The book of condolence in the House of Commons may also be signed on Tuesday, August 9. 

Canadian flags will be lowered to half-mast on Tuesday on Canadian government buildings.

â Å“I look forward to joining fellow Canadians in paying this last tribute to Sgt. â Å“Smokeyâ ? Smith -- a great hero and man of honour,â ? said the Prime Minister.

The Prime Minister will personally sign the book of condolence on Tuesday.

The remains of Sgt. â Å“Smokeyâ ? Smith will also lie at his regiment on Friday, August 12 followed by a full military funeral in Vancouver on Saturday, August 13.


----------



## Franko (5 Aug 2005)

I am at a loss for words.......   



We'll raise a pint in Kabul.....

RIP Smokey    

Regards


----------



## redleafjumper (5 Aug 2005)

I too, was privileged to meet Smoky.  This was at a few legion events over the years and his wife and he autographed a book for me at a convention.  I piped for him with a former P/M (A.D.) of the Seaforth and I am pleased to recount that this grand gentleman was moved to buy the two of us each a scotch!  He personally told me that he thought that a lot of what people said he had done was highly exaggerated, and that it would be extremely difficult for anyone to fire a PIAT from the hip as some accounts would have him doing. He also said that he wanted to help his friend and that he was angry at the Germans that were attacking.  He was a fine and humble gentleman and it was a shock to hear of his passing.

I was sent this copy of Smoky's citation, it is one heck of an account:

Citation 

'In Italy on the night of 21st-22nd October 1944, a Canadian Infantry Brigade was ordered to establish a bridgehead across the Savio River. The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada were selected as the spearhead of the attack, and in weather most unfavourable to the operation they crossed the river and captured their objective in spite of strong opposition from the enemy. 

Torrential rain had caused the Savio River to rise six feet in five hours, and as the soft vertical banks made it impossible to bridge the river no tanks or anti-tank guns could be taken across the raging stream to the support of the rifle companies. 

As the right forward company was consolidating its objective it was suddenly counter-attacked by a troop of three Mark V Panther tanks supported by two self-propelled guns and about thirty infantry and the situation appeared hopeless. 

Under heavy fire from the approaching enemy tanks, Private Smith, showing great initiative and inspiring leadership, led his P.I.A.T. (Projector, Infantry, Anti-Tank gun) Group of two men across an open field to a position from which the P.I.A.T. could best be employed. Leaving one man on the weapon, Private Smith crossed the road with a companion and obtained another P.I.A.T. Almost immediately an enemy tank came down the road firing its machine-guns along the line of the ditches. Private Smith's comrade was wounded. At a range of thirty feet and having to expose himself to the full view of the enemy, Private Smith fired the P.I.A.T. and hit the tank, putting it out of action. Ten German infantry immediately jumped off the back of the tank and charged him with Schmeissers and grenades. Without hesitation Private Smith moved out on the road and with his Tommy gun at point-blank range, killed four Germans and drove the remainder back. Almost immediately another tank opened fire and more enemy infantry closed in on Smith's position. Obtaining some abandoned Tommy gun magazines from a ditch, he steadfastly held his position, protecting his comrade and fighting the enemy with his Tommy gun until they finally gave up and withdrew in disorder. 

One tank and both self-propelled guns had been destroyed by this time, but yet another tank swept the area with fire from a longer range. Private Smith, still showing utter contempt for enemy fire, helped his wounded friend to cover and obtained medical aid for him behind a nearby building. He then returned to his position beside the road to await the possibility of a further enemy attack. 

No further immediate attack developed, and as a result the battalion was able to consolidate the bridgehead position so vital to the success of the whole operation, which led to the capture of San Giorgio Di Cesena and a further advance to the Ronco River. 

Thus, by the dogged determination, outstanding devotion to duty and superb gallantry of this private soldier, his comrades were so inspired that the bridgehead was held firm against all enemy attacks, pending the arrival of tanks and anti-tank guns some hours later.'


----------



## Spr.Earl (5 Aug 2005)

Thank you Smokey.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (5 Aug 2005)

does anyone here know if it is his own regiment providing the honor guard or is going to be a mix of forces? hate to see his own regiment be excluded or something and have reg force soldiers doing when the seafor should be doing it for one of their own.
just curious


----------



## dutchie (5 Aug 2005)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> does anyone here know if it is his own regiment providing the honor guard or is going to be a mix of forces? hate to see his own regiment be excluded or something and have reg force soldiers doing when the seafor should be doing it for one of their own.
> just curious



The Seaforths will be escorting Smokey to Ottawa, where he will lie in the foyer of the House of Commons on Tuesday. There will be a guard, obviously, and AFAIK that will be a Seaforth guard. On Wednesday, he will return to Vancouver, where he will lie in state until the funeral on Saturday. He will be brought from the Seaforth Armouries on Saturday to St. Andrew's and Wesley United Church downtown Vancouver (a few kms for those unfamiliar) for the funeral. He will be carried in or by a WW2 gun tractor to the church, escorted by a guard et al. 

This is all from the Vancouver Sun (well, mostly). Here is one link...

http://www.canada.com/news/national/story.html?id=220c6b58-c4e9-4695-aac9-8021681cea52

and this from Thursday's Sun, but it's subscriber only on their site, so here's the text...

"_a one-day lying in state...at the Seaforth Armoury...The following day...a "substantial funeral procession" consisting of official mourners and a military guard will proceed from the armoury across Burrard Bridge to St. Andrew's-Wesley United Church...Smith's coffin will be carried aboard a vintage Second World War gun tractor...A military flypast is also likely_."


----------



## McG (5 Aug 2005)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> does anyone here know if it is his own regiment providing the honor guard or is going to be a mix of forces? hate to see his own regiment be excluded or something and have reg force soldiers doing when the seafor should be doing it for one of their own.


Rumour has it that 39 bde can't muster enough soldiers, so LFWA will send 250 pers from the IRU.


----------



## McG (5 Aug 2005)

. . . and by "rumour", I mean the unqualified "facts" that came the same time as the WngO.


----------



## dutchie (5 Aug 2005)

McG, when you say 41 Bde....do you mean 39? 41 Bde is Alberta...no? 39 is of course BC. Just seems strange...could you clarify? As well, what is the IRU?


----------



## McG (5 Aug 2005)

The IRU is the unit on 8 - 12 hrs NTM for when Vancouver slides into the ocean, Winnipeg floods, the mountains burn, or the RCMP need additional muscle.  It is a rotating task in 1 CMBG.


----------



## on guard for thee (5 Aug 2005)

....there will be two lying in state ceremonies.....
....09Aug05 @ Parliament Building Centre Block.....
....12Aug05 @ Seaforth Armouries, Vancouver.....

heads up as this will be slashed in a large fasion through the press this weekend, and expect losts of bustle Monday @ 0700.

Smokey ...on guard for thee...


----------



## Gunner (5 Aug 2005)

My understanding is the same as McG, 39 CBG do not have the manpower(certainly the Seaforths cannot do it) as if is the summer and the soldiers are all over Canada. They have a summer training company in Chilliwack but I think the decision has been made for them to continue training (this is about 1 week old as I am on leave).

Cheers,


----------



## on guard for thee (5 Aug 2005)

this int is from an official source...in print

think of a document that would be coded 135/05 had it yet been distributed...

keep your ears to the ground on this one...


----------



## Gunner (6 Aug 2005)

http://www.pacificlegion.org/smokysmith.html

Official website.


----------



## Art Johnson (7 Aug 2005)

*BREAKING NEWS FROM CTV*

On to-night's 11:00pm newscast Sandy Rinaldo announced that Sgt. Earnest "Smokey" Smith had been awarded the Vancouver Cross.

Is this a new decoration or is Sandy just a little confused or like the rest of her ilk she just doesn't give a darn.


----------



## beach_bum (7 Aug 2005)

I'm thinking that perhaps Sandy should lay off the glue for a little while.


----------



## BDTyre (7 Aug 2005)

The NCOs certainly called me up in a hurry, although I'm pretty useless with out a dress uniform.  I'll gladly show up for some GD, though.


----------



## Gunner (7 Aug 2005)

http://www.pacificlegion.org/smokysmith.html

Some photo's and pwrpt presentations have been added to the website.


----------



## RangerRay (7 Aug 2005)

Smokey will be missed.  

Rest in Peace, Smokey.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (7 Aug 2005)

Blackdown Cadet Training Center held a memorial for this great soldier at our Battalion Parade yesterday. It included Last Post, a piper, the Canadian Flag was lowered to half mast and we had a minute of silence. 

RIP to this great Canadian.


----------



## Richard (8 Aug 2005)

Thank you for my freedom, Smokey. Rest In Peace. You've certainly earned it.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Aug 2005)

Driving around Westlock AB today, something struck me as slightly "off".  Then it hit me; not one federal building had its flag at half-mast.  I went in and crapped all over the post office guys, and nobody answered the buzzer at the RCMP detatchment. I was LIVID  :rage:!  You couldn't throw a rock in this town without hitting a lowered flag after the unfortunate events in Mayerthorpe, including the Legion.  Smokey was a national treasure, and this blatant disrespect is unacceptable  .

rant ends, just had to vent

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Big Foot (8 Aug 2005)

Kat, from an email I got from the RMC CWO:


> Death of Ernest (smoky) Smith, Victoria Cross winner 1914-2005
> 
> Flags will be at half mast today and will remain half-mast until sunrise
> Friday, Aug 05, 2005


Not sure if this is Canada wide, but thats how it was in the little bubble that is RMC.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Aug 2005)

I was under the impression that traditionally, flags remain down until the memorial, or internment.  At the very least, they should stay down while lying in state......no?

Kat


----------



## Blakey (8 Aug 2005)

> Prime Minister Paul Martin has also ordered flags on Canadian government buildings lowered to half-mast during the day to honour Smith, who died last week at the age of 91.



Link


----------



## Big Foot (8 Aug 2005)

As I said, I live in a bubble. lol. Not really sure how things are done in the real world.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Aug 2005)

Sorry to flog this old horse one more time, but I will anyway.  After Mayerthorpe, the flags here were lowered for almost 2 weeks... seems a tad uneven to me, is all

Kat


----------



## Blakey (8 Aug 2005)

I've looked over the 4 pages of posts and haven't found this link, its an external link from our units web site.

Dedicated to Smokey Smith - BC Yukon Command - Royal Canadian Legion

Nevermind, its already been posted..sorry.


----------



## patrick666 (8 Aug 2005)

I remember watching the dramatization of what he did on TV some time ago and that really started my interest in military history. The more I learned, the more I wanted to serve... 

Rest in peace, may angels guide you in...

Cheers Smokey


----------



## Haggis (9 Aug 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Kat, from an email I got from the RMC CWO:Not sure if this is Canada wide, but thats how it was in the little bubble that is RMC.



The Canadian Flag is to be half masted from sunrise to sunset today, 09 Aug 05.  See the link here for the complete order:

http://www.pch.gc.ca/progs/cpsc-ccsp/berne-halfmasting/index_e.cfm


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the clarification, Haggis.  It still just doesn't seem enough to me, but I'll just grumble to myself.....

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## buzgo (9 Aug 2005)

I just got back to work after going over to Parliament Hill to pay my respects to Smokey. There was a pretty good turnout, with probably 1500 military pers in line by the time I was leaving at 1100. 

Unfortunately, my 'unit' appears to have not taken the CDS and DM's direction to heart 





> Therefore, CF personnel within reasonable military transport (buses, etc) commuting distance of these two locations will be expected to attend and pay their respects.


  and because many of them didn't 'feel' like wearing CFs, they didn't go...

Working at NDHQ can be pretty demoralizing.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2005)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> I just got back to work after going over to Parliament Hill to pay my respects to Smokey. There was a pretty good turnout, with probably 1500 military pers in line by the time I was leaving at 1100.
> 
> Unfortunately, my 'unit' appears to have not taken the CDS and DM's direction to heart ( ) and because many of them didn't 'feel' like wearing CFs, they didn't go...
> 
> Working at NDHQ can be pretty demoralizing.



I met Smokey in Cassino, Italy back in 99 and had the privilege of having a few drinks listening to him.  If i had been in Ontario i would have gone and waited all day if i had to.  Shame some people have no respect whatsoever.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Aug 2005)

I know I'm being a pest about this, but tough darts.  Smokey was a national treasure, and THAT kind of blatant disrespect needs a good swift bollocking from on high.  What next, optional Remembrance Day attendance?  Every reg force formation (at the VERY least) should be formally on parade as a sign of respect.  Just my humble, and, apparently, solitary opinion....

Kat


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I know I'm being a pest about this, but tough darts.   Smokey was a national treasure, and THAT kind of blatant disrespect needs a good swift bollocking from on high.   What next, optional Remembrance Day attendance?   Every reg force formation (at the VERY least) should be formally on parade as a sign of respect.   Just my humble, and, apparently, solitary opinion....
> 
> Kat



I second your motion Kat.

He was a national treasure.  A few minutes with that man told me that much.  I have a picture of smokey and myself at the abby in cassino and it occupies a prominent place in my home.


----------



## Steel Badger (9 Aug 2005)

I am very glad to see that the Seaforths were permitted to participate in the funeral for Smokey...


Now before i am trampled upon by those crying "WTF NOT?? WTF are you thinking SB?"...I will merely point out that my neighbours across the floor (The RHLI ) were not permitted to bury their own family member, John Foote VC....

On another note, I am very distressed to see that Dan Rather merits far more covereage than did Smokey......(I am not casting aspersions on Mr. Rather here, just commenting on the obvious bias in the media) Not suprising though given that formal education (at least here in Ontario) has reduced teaching kids about our military heritage to a bare minimum......(The "Parrish" school of thought perhaps?)

Something about having to inform co-workers / ordinary civilian type folks that Smokey WASN'T the front man for a blues band in Victoria nor a Jazz player for Glenn Miller distresses me....... ( 25 years of PC education??)

When I patiently explained who Smokey was and what he had done,the response was overwhelming. It is very apparent to me at least that "ordinary" Canadians of every stripe and background are fiercely proud of the contribution made by our vets and serving soldiers.........

Maybe one day our educators should reflect on this.......especially given that more and more of our Vets are reaching are passing on...


----------



## enfield (9 Aug 2005)

Rest in Peace Smokey. One of the greatest has passed on.  

Good to see the Seaforth being able take care of their own at a time like this.


----------



## Sam69 (9 Aug 2005)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> I just got back to work after going over to Parliament Hill to pay my respects to Smokey. There was a pretty good turnout, with probably 1500 military pers in line by the time I was leaving at 1100.
> 
> Unfortunately, my 'unit' appears to have not taken the CDS and DM's direction to heart   and because many of them didn't 'feel' like wearing CFs, they didn't go...
> 
> Working at NDHQ can be pretty demoralizing.



I would have been in line at the same time as you were and was fortunate to be near the door when Smokey's family came out to the waiting cars. It was clear from the look on their faces that they were moved by the large numbers of military members lined up to pay their respects. I found the entire event to be very simple, elegant, and moving. 

It staggers me that people would not take the time to go honour one of the last of Canada's great war heroes. Personally, I found the CDS/DM direction unneccesary - I would have gone even if I had to take a day's leave to attend. As it turned out, I would say the vast majority of people in my section, military and civilian, took the time to head over and pay their respects.

SG, as to the people in your 'unit' who chose not to attend, I have to ask: where were the leaders? Should they not have been out there making sure people carried out the direction given? I know that the leadership in my 'unit' was out in full force encouraging people to get out there as soon as possible.

Sam


----------



## Sam69 (9 Aug 2005)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> I am very glad to see that the Seaforths were permitted to participate in the funeral for Smokey...
> 
> Now before i am trampled upon by those crying "WTF NOT?? WTF are you thinking SB?"...I will merely point out that my neighbours across the floor (The RHLI ) were not permitted to bury their own family member, John Foote VC....



SB, I don't know the circumstances surrounding Padre Foote's funeral, but it is my understanding that Smokey gave specific directions on the conduct of his funeral and that one of his most specific "demands" was that he be buried by his beloved Seaforths. I know that COP Valour reflected this wish and that the Seaforths were also providing the honour guard for Smokey as he lay in state in Parliament.

Sam


----------



## McG (9 Aug 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that traditionally, flags remain down until the memorial, or internment.   At the very least, they should stay down while lying in state......no?


He was not laying in state yesterday.  He is today, and will be again on Friday.  The Funeral will be Saturday.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (9 Aug 2005)

Latest news for the STC in Chilliwack is that it is optional for all DS and Candidates to attend. That being said, the Candidates from the Company have all been canvassed and all but a few had said they would not like to attend. Those 1 or 2 who do not want to attend, will likely be pursuaded as all of their peers want to go. Transport is being provided for them by the military. 

Yes, there are also some from Edmonton coming out. As for the Seaforths being "allowed" to participate in Smokey's funeral, it would be almost criminal if they would not. Smokey was a Seaforth Sgt. and he should be carried to his final place of rest by the members of his Mess.

Rest in Peace Smokey.


----------



## McG (9 Aug 2005)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> Latest news for the STC in Chilliwack is that it is optional for all DS and Candidates to attend. That being said, the Candidates from the Company have all been canvassed and all but a few had said they would not like to attend. Those 1 or 2 who do not want to attend, will likely be pursuaded as all of their peers want to go. Transport is being provided for them by the military.


Seems to me that if the option can be given, the CDS expects them to be there.



> Message from CDS and DM regarding passing of Sgt "Smokey" Smith
> 
> 
> It is with great sorrow that we must announce the death of Sgt (ret'd) Ernest Alvia "Smokey" Smith, Canada's last surviving Canadian Victoria cross recipient. Smokey died August 3rd, 05, 0400hrs local, in Vancouver B.C.
> ...


----------



## McG (9 Aug 2005)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> Yes, there are also some from Edmonton coming out.


Just 220+


----------



## combat_medic (9 Aug 2005)

Sam; you're quite right that Smokey and his family had specific instructions that he was to have the ceremony in Vancouver and for the Seaforths to be leading it. I think that it's very fortunate he had done so, or I think we may not have been involved at all, and the entire funeral would have taken place in Ottawa. As for the current arrangements, the Seaforths have provided a quarter guard for both the departure and arrival in Vancouver, a vigil guard for the lying in state both in Ottawa and Vancouver, pallbearers, and an honour guard for the final procession and funeral. There will be a much larger marching contingent comprised of (I think) 1 CER and others from the Brigade, and the CF, but the procession will be led by the Seaforths. Considering how many people have full time jobs, or are away on course/taskings, I thought it was incredible how many people have been able to participate. Many members are even flying home from course on their own penny. 

Also, I saw some footage from today of the (apparently) thousands of people lined up outside parliament to pay their last respects, and it's heartwarming. (article and video here: http://www.canada.com/national/story.html?id=7aa6717a-b3df-443f-893c-85de34dcc6d1 ). Considering how many people ignore the military, seeing parents bring their kids for this and teaching them about some Canadian heroes that aren't pop singers or hockey commentators is great.


----------



## McG (9 Aug 2005)

combat_medic said:
			
		

> There will be a much larger marching contingent comprised of (I think) 1 CER and others from the Brigade


It is 1 CER and 1 PPCLI.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (9 Aug 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> Seems to me that if the option can be given, the CDS expects them to be there.



The issue is specifically that the Powers That Be do not want CADPAT on Parade. They will be able to participate with 'Those not in Uniform'.........Troops in the MO don't get issued DEU's until after one year.


----------



## RangerRay (10 Aug 2005)

Does anyone know if the service in Vancouver will be televised?

I wish I could go... :'(


----------



## JJ (10 Aug 2005)

By permission of Mr. Roger Fordham, President of the Seaforth Highlanders of Canada Regimental Association.

roger.fordham@telus.net

Fellow Seaforths and Friends,

It is with great sadness that I report to you that our brother Smoky has passed on to the ranks of the Eternal Seaforths.  He is now with his brothers and sisters who serve the memory for what it stands for to be a Seaforth.  I wish to pass on a personal thanks to all those who made his last few days with us the most precious.  I know that in life he made many of us proud and touched the lives of so many both within the ranks and within the community.

Smokey will be Lying in State from "dawn till dusk" on Friday, August 12th.  at the Armory.


The funeral for Smoky Smith, VC will be held Saturday, August 13th at St Andrew Wesley Church on the corner of Nelson and Burrard commencing at 11:00 hrs. 

Buses have been laid on to start moving those that are unable to parade beginning at 9:00 hrs. You should consider this as your arrival time at the Armory.  The buses will then return us to the Armory after the service.

 The parade will leave the Armory approx. 10:20-10:30 hrs.  There will be a reception to follow at the Armory from 12:00 to 15:00 hrs.  The main Parade Square will be for general public reception. 

We have a Seaforth who would very much like to attend the funeral of Smokey Smith, VC but is unable to drive.  I have been contacted by his daughter for assistance in this matter.  Peter Labrie served overseas with Smoky and it would mean a great deal to him to attend and he lives in the Horseshoe Bay area.  In consideration of this, there may be more of our brothers and sisters who do not have transport to get to the Armory or home.  

If you are planning on attending AND you don't mind carpooling with a Seaforth, please let me know and I will keep the info on hand.  If anyone could help out Peter Labrie, please let me know and I will forward you contact info to arrange it.

There will be a "Celebration of Life" in Honor of Smokey Smith, VC held at the Royal Canadian Legion (49th and Fraser) on Friday, August 12th commencing at 18:00 hrs.  This event is being put together by the Legion in memory of Smokey.  It is unofficial and in addition to any arrangements the Family or Government has arranged.

Carry on...

Roger K.L. Fordham, President

Seaforth Regimental Association


----------



## JJ (10 Aug 2005)

And this just in...


From : 	Roger Fordham <roger.fordham@telus.net>
Sent : 	Wednesday, August 10, 2005 4:13 AM


Seaforths and Friends,

Just to bring you up to date on the timings and arrangements for Friday, August 12 and Saturday, August 13.

The Regimental Museum will be open on Friday from 10:00 to 14:00 hrs and on Saturday from 12:00 to 15:00 hrs.  The reception for the general public will be on the main Parade Square with the O Mess, Anderson Room and the WO/Sgt's Mess reserved for dignitaries, VIP's and alike as stated before.  The JR's Mess will NOT be open but the Association Lounge WILL be open (or at lease we have not been instructed otherwise).  Seaforth Ops has noted that there will be a parking restriction within the Seaforth grounds and I am waiting on "definite" confirmation.  This being said, please arrive early if you plan to park at the Armory. 

The buses will be shuttling persons starting at 9:00 hrs and so I would request if you are planning on attending the Funeral, please arrive a bit early, THERE MAY BE AN UPDATE AS FAR AS BUSSES are concerned so I will advise as I get clarification.  The church is big BUT it is anticipated it will not hold all who plan to attend.  Those not in the Funeral Parade are requested to be at the church as early as possible, preferably 10:00.  Aside from Military, Guard and Official Reservations at the church, (this is what hurts) those who take part in the Funeral Parade may not be able to access the church for the Funeral Service.  This was communicated to me quite urgently through the Chain of Command.  Now, there is a new development in the Funeral Parade timings.  The CBC will be televising the Funeral Parade live and nationally so timings have been updated to accommodate media (thanks to the Honorary L/Col. For the update) THE PARADE WILL STEP OFF AT 10:00 hrs.  This means that RV the Armory for Association members is still 09:00 but the sooner the better so that I can get a grip on the numbers and the order of march. 

I apologize if any of the information relayed conflicts with actual or previously sent communications but please note that things will change daily until the Funeral.  Please do not hesitate to writ or call if you need clarification.
Carry on

Roger K.L. Fordham, President


----------



## armywoman (10 Aug 2005)

There is also going to be navy personel from Marpac taking part, a marching contigent from Comox, as well there will be a CF18 fly past with the missing man formation over the city of Vancouver.
I think there are also VPD and RCMP marchers as well.   There are going to be at least 400 people on parade.   And I mean AT LEAST, that is just the soldiers, the other numbers I am not sure.

I wish I was able to go but am on duty that day and can not get off, too bad this is going to be a historic and moving funeral.

About the half mast.   I did not see a half message until Monday.   Stating that the half masting will take place on the 9th.   Which is sick because I have seen them at half mast for Members of Parliament, RCMP, Tsunami victims, for a heck of alot longer then what we are giving Smokey.   I think most units just gave up waiting and decided on their own to half mast.


----------



## Spr.Earl (10 Aug 2005)

I can't be there but were I'm too I will be in my best bib and tucker.


----------



## buzgo (10 Aug 2005)

Sam69 said:
			
		

> I would have been in line at the same time as you were and was fortunate to be near the door when Smokey's family came out to the waiting cars. It was clear from the look on their faces that they were moved by the large numbers of military members lined up to pay their respects. I found the entire event to be very simple, elegant, and moving.
> 
> It staggers me that people would not take the time to go honour one of the last of Canada's great war heroes. Personally, I found the CDS/DM direction unneccesary - I would have gone even if I had to take a day's leave to attend. As it turned out, I would say the vast majority of people in my section, military and civilian, took the time to head over and pay their respects.
> 
> ...



I was probably pretty close to you then, as I was on the steps when the family came out and overheard them talking as well.

The leadership of my unit is so lacking that its not even worth talking about because my heart will start missing beats and the vein in my forehead will throb. 

I made DAMNED sure that everyone who DIDN'T go and who sat around on their fat arses saw me in my 1As when I came back. And I gave it to a few people who asked me why I was in CFs. 

Its the new CF, lots of direct entry Cpls and other such crap. People who need to be told to salute the Ceremonial Guards colour party, and the war memorial...

It was good to see all of the troops from Kingston and I'm assuming Petawawa show up!


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Aug 2005)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/

Click on the Smokey pic link on right side of page. There are some nice photos of him lying in state.


----------



## Sam69 (10 Aug 2005)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> I was probably pretty close to you then, as I was on the steps when the family came out and overheard them talking as well.



If you were on the stairs when they came out I was no more than 20 people behind you.  

Next time I will stop and say 'hi'  ;D

Sam


----------



## PKR_Chequer (11 Aug 2005)

I read an interesting article the coffee shop today by army.ca's own sussex11. Unfortunately I can't paste the entire text, as it's available only to Insider Edition subscribers, and I'm too lazy to transcribe the whole article from the dead-tree edition (then there's that whole "copyright" thing, too  )


Why we're saluting Smokey

By J.L. GRANATSTEIN

Thursday, August 11, 2005, Page A15

Crowds lined up outside the Parliament Buildings on Tuesday to pay tribute to Smokey Smith, winner of the Victoria Cross, lying in state in the Hall of Honour. Private Ernest Alvia Smith of the Seaforth Highlanders of Canada earned the Commonwealth's highest decoration for his extraordinary bravery in driving off German tanks, self-propelled guns, and soldiers in an action on the Savio River in northern Italy in October, 1944. The last of Canada's VC winners, he was 91....


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 Aug 2005)

PKR_Chequer said:
			
		

> I read an interesting article the coffee shop today by army.ca's own sussex11. Unfortunately I can't paste the entire text, as it's available only to Insider Edition subscribers, and I'm too lazy to transcribe the whole article from the dead-tree edition (then there's that whole "copyright" thing, too   )
> 
> 
> Why we're saluting Smokey
> ...



It's here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32944/post-251302.html#msg251302 for army.ca members.


----------



## PKR_Chequer (11 Aug 2005)

Ahh...missed that, thanks.


----------



## BDTyre (12 Aug 2005)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> The issue is specifically that the Powers That Be do not want CADPAT on Parade. They will be able to participate with 'Those not in Uniform'.........Troops in the MO don't get issued DEU's until after one year.



This seems to be the case.  The first thing I was asked when I phoned the armoury to get more information on what would be expect of me, I was asked if I had a DEU.  After explaining that I didn't, I was told to wear a suit and tie and I would be part of the "military members without uniform."  It seems, though, that predominantly, my time will be spent serving as aide to veteran grandfather-in-law.


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Aug 2005)

Pte serving as aide to a veteran is a service you will long remember and cherish. Maybe they didnt earn a VC but they too served and have interesting stories to tell. 

As an side I wonder why CF members are not issued service dress when they join ? Seem's odd to me.


----------



## JJ (12 Aug 2005)

Seaforths and Friends,


As we draw close to the appointed hour, just a few bits of info.  As you know, the Funeral Parade and Funeral Service will be televised live.  The coverage is on CBC, Channel 26 locally and should begin around 10:30hrs.  CBC has the exclusive media rights and will be the only medial allowed in the Armory and the Church but there will also be the local media around cover it as well.  Thanks to Capt Dan Thomas, 39 CBG for keeping me (and the Seaforths) in the loop on things   The issue of parking and church access still eludes my confirmation BUT I believe that the representation of the Seaforths and friends that parade with us, decked out in medal's and head dress shall not look appropriate standing "outside" the church!  Let's hope that those of us that are unable to parade will save us a seat! 


The reception back at the Armory will be restricted to those of the Funeral Parade and Service.  A correction to my previous emails it IS NOT open to the general public but for the Seaforth Family and guests.  I will endeavor to make ALL CLEAR by parade time.  That being said, please pass on to those not on the email loop that I would request all who will be on parade assembled on the parade square (space permitting and authorized) no later than 09:45 hrs so I may get organized.


On a point of condolences, please visit the attached link:


http://www.legacy.com/Link.asp?Id=GB14792817X

This is an electronic Guest Book in Memory of Smoky.  Thanks to Ken MacLeod for passing that on


Regimentally,


Roger K.L. Fordham, President

Seaforth Regimental Association


----------



## BDTyre (12 Aug 2005)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Pte serving as aide to a veteran is a service you will long remember and cherish. Maybe they didnt earn a VC but they too served and have interesting stories to tell.
> 
> As an side I wonder why CF members are not issued service dress when they join ? Seem's odd to me.



Oh, trust me I look forward to it!  Much better than spending the day at work.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Aug 2005)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> As an side I wonder why CF members are not issued service dress when they join ? Seem's odd to me.



All regular force members get issued service dress from the word go.  In t militia, from what i have been told, they get it later on as some people don't stick around long enough to make the money spent ona uniform worthwhile.  But thats only what i have been told !


----------



## Springroll (12 Aug 2005)

This is going to be one beautiful service...one that I wish I could attend. :'(

Pte (R) B, I think you will enjoy being able to help out those veterans. 
They have amazing wisdom and experience, and LOVE being able to share it with young ones like all of us. 
Feel honoured, I know I would.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (12 Aug 2005)

anyone know the time that  CBC will begin their tv coverage of this funeral?
my grandmother is in the hospital and we have to book the tv room for this so she can see it
please let me asap
thanks in advance


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Aug 2005)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> anyone know the time that   CBC will begin their tv coverage of this funeral?
> my grandmother is in the hospital and we have to book the tv room for this so she can see it
> please let me asap
> thanks in advance



From the CBC.CA website:

"The funeral will be covered live on CBC Newsworld from 10:30 a.m. to 12:30 p.m. (PT) on Saturday. "


----------



## Marauder (12 Aug 2005)

Thanks for everything, Smokey. Hope I'll see on the objective some day. Rest easy, Sarn't, we have it from here.


----------



## Zipper (13 Aug 2005)

Jeez I should have got on this earlier.

Thanks Smokey for all you did, not only during the war, but for everything following. You were, and remain always a great man.


----------



## NavComm (13 Aug 2005)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> As an side I wonder why CF members are not issued service dress when they join ? Seem's odd to me.



I was issued service dress at basic training. It even got tailored there.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (13 Aug 2005)

Rest in peace Smokey.  

All available pipers in Wainwright should report to Bldg 626 at 1100hrs, 13 Aug 05 for the playing of the lament.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Aug 2005)

Ernest Alvia Smith, VC, CM, OBC, CD

VAC link to our hero,

dileas

tess


----------



## NavComm (19 Aug 2005)

It really was quite a send off for Smokey. The jazz was a nice touch. I thought the Lt. Gen of BC was really good. You could tell that she knew and admired Smokey.The Seaforth Highlanders did a fabulous job in every way. The airforce did a missing man formation over the parade. His ashes were scattered at sea the day after the funeral. So Smokey got the 'full meal deal'. Very fitting indeed for such a humble servant.

Rest in peace Smokey.


----------

